# Best deals for contract mobiles?



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't make that many mobile calls, I usually take advantage of the 'free' landline calls but when I do make a call on the mobile it usually lasts a while and eats up the time paid for on my PAYGO. 
We had contract phones in the UK and I'm wondering whether having a similar deal here wouldn't be better.
Any help on vfm deals would be much appreciated.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a contract with Yoigo which costs 6 euros a month (€7.08 inc tax) and calls are 8 cents a minute. I have never gone over the limit and it's a lot less hassle than having to keep topping up. The tariff is called La del Ocho. Yoigo – Tarifas para móvil de Contrato y de Tarjeta de Yoigo

Texts are 8 cents to all numbers including international, compared to Movistar's ridiculous 71 cents to text a UK number.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I have a contract with Yoigo which costs 6 euros a month (€7.08 inc tax) and calls are 8 cents a minute. I have never gone over the limit and it's a lot less hassle than having to keep topping up. The tariff is called La del Ocho. Yoigo – Tarifas para móvil de Contrato y de Tarjeta de Yoigo
> 
> Texts are 8 cents to all numbers including international, compared to Movistar's ridiculous 71 cents to text a UK number.


Now that sounds good. Do you keep your existing handset? I have no need of any hi-tech gadgetry..
I've just looked at that tariff you mentioned. Am I right in saying you pay 12 cents a minute, i.e. 60 cents for a five minute call? And that you have to use 6 euros to maintain that tariff? So you can get 50 minutes for 6 euros?? (Calculating was never my forte).
Can you keep your number?
Sorry for all these questions but if I'm calculating correctly that is a much better deal than my current Telitec one.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Now that sounds good. Do you keep your existing handset? I have no need of any hi-tech gadgetry..
> I've just looked at that tariff you mentioned. Am I right in saying you pay 12 cents a minute, i.e. 60 cents for a five minute call? And that you have to use 6 euros to maintain that tariff? So you can get 50 minutes for 6 euros?? (Calculating was never my forte).
> Can you keep your number?
> Sorry for all these questions but if I'm calculating correctly that is a much better deal than my current Telitec one.


You shouldn't be paying that with Telitec. Here's the rates # 7¢ per minute to call Spanish landlines AND mobiles
# Keep your existing number
# Call UK landlines for 5.3¢ per minute
# FREE calls between Hits mobile users*
I use Hits ( which is Telitec but customer services is far better / easier ) & pay the same plus the same for Uk landline calls . Calls between 2 hits phones are free 1st 5 minutes of each call. I use 10 € auto top up each month,which rolls over if unused.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes you can keep your number. That's called 'portabilidad'. It takes about a week and your old provider will probably pester you like mad offering a better deal (Movistar called us every two hours!) but they will give up in the end. 

You can get a free new handset, but if you want to keep your old one you will probably have to pay someone to unlock it.

the 12 cent rate is the "La del Cero" tariff, where you can call another Yoigo number free for 60 minutes a day. The La del Ocho doesn't have that, but the calls are 8 cents rather than 12.

Whatever you have, there is a 15 cent connection charge per call. So that would be 55 cents for a five minute call, 95 cents for a ten minute call, etc.

You pay a minimum of €6 a month even if you make no calls at all. If you run up more than €6 worth of usage, they just add on the extra to the amount they take from your bank on the direct debit.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> You shouldn't be paying that with Telitec. Here's the rates # 7¢ per minute to call Spanish landlines AND mobiles
> # Keep your existing number
> # Call UK landlines for 5.3¢ per minute
> # FREE calls between Hits mobile users*
> I use Hits ( which is Telitec but customer services is far better / easier ) & pay the same plus the same for Uk landline calls . Calls between 2 hits phones are free 1st 5 minutes of each call. I use 10 € auto top up each month,which rolls over if unused.


So tell Telitec you are going to move, Mary, and see if they offer you a better deal!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> You shouldn't be paying that with Telitec. Here's the rates # 7¢ per minute to call Spanish landlines AND mobiles
> # Keep your existing number
> # Call UK landlines for 5.3¢ per minute
> # FREE calls between Hits mobile users*
> I use Hits ( which is Telitec but customer services is far better / easier ) & pay the same plus the same for Uk landline calls . Calls between 2 hits phones are free 1st 5 minutes of each call. I use 10 € auto top up each month,which rolls over if unused.


Yes, I've got Telitec/HITS....but I seem to get through 10 euros' worth very quickly. Why is it cheaper to call UK landlines than Spanish ones, do you know?
It's true that their customer service is very good.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, I've got Telitec/HITS....but I seem to get through 10 euros' worth very quickly. Why is it cheaper to call UK landlines than Spanish ones, do you know?
> It's true that their customer service is very good.


With mine the cost is the same . 5,3c to Uk / spanish landlines & spanish mobiles & 16 c to UK mobiles.


----------

